# Is Grannick's Bitter Apple Spray safe for rats?



## Basil (Feb 14, 2017)

I've used it before to stop cats from chewing on wires, and I'm hoping to use it in the area I free-range. Has anyone else used this to prevent rats from chewing cables?
The ingredients are water, isopropanol (20%), and 'bitter principles and extractives'.


----------



## Coffeebean (Jan 6, 2017)

I've heard it wasn't effective because rats chew with only their teeth and don't necessarily taste the things they chew... But I don't have experience myself, I haven't heard it wasn't safe just not effective.


----------



## Basil (Feb 14, 2017)

I would assume they'd taste it once their tongue touches their teeth, wouldn't they? Good to know though, thanks!


----------

